# Kentucky Breakfast Stout!!!



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

So the KBS Release is on the 14th this year. I live in Grand Rapids(an adjacent suburb) and I will still be on Spring Break! I have never been able to try this so hopefully I will pick up a case or two this year!!(limit 2, and the draught rund out after ~ 2 weeks, until next year!!) 

If anybody wants this, I may be able to pick up some for some people. I don't know what it costs, but I would guess its a little more than regular Breakfast Stout.. although I've heard of people jacking the crap out of prices on BeerAdvocate due to the rarity and extremely high ratings. 

I can also find the regular Breakfast Stout lately, in 4-packs, for between $10.99 and 13.99, depending where I am at. That stuff is tasty enough; I can only imagine what this bourbon barrel-aged tastes like!

And if you are a fan of Stouts and near Grand Rapids, I would recommend stopping in at Founders. They have a Canadian Breakfast Stout, which is a little sweeter and not bourbony, because it is aged in maple syrup barrels instead. The guy told me he couldn't fill a growler because its very limited and a completely experimental, 1-time batch. But it may some back later. I don't know though, because too many versions of Breakfast Stout could lessen the hype(hype deservingly so, though). But this one satisfies those who want it aged but might not like the bourbon hints.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

I would be interested in a sampler of Canadian, Kentucky and Regular breakfast stout


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

random, i have several 4packs of the regular if you want to trade. i paid $10 a 4pack. pm me if with what ya have to offer.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well crap; they opened at 11 and they said last year only 3 people were in line then. This year they had 2 bus loads of people come in.. more available than last year, but it sold out by noon!! And a 2 case limit per person.. @$120/case, and 140 cases. Now I'm going to have to check retailers.


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

SixPackSunday said:


> random, i have several 4packs of the regular if you want to trade. i paid $10 a 4pack. pm me if with what ya have to offer.


I actually just picked up the regular today for $13.99, tried to finagle the kbs, but they said it was pre-sold over half a year ago, lame!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i got 2 four packs of the kbs from my local, but they are both spoken for already. 

looks yummy though!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

randommcsmokesalot said:


> I actually just picked up the regular today for $13.99, tried to finagle the kbs, but they said it was pre-sold over half a year ago, lame!


I am still looking! Always have my eye open. However, those who want to try it may want to use BeerAdvocate or RateBeer and trade for it since the ebay price is averaging $25 for this release.

by the way.. tried it yet? I like that stuff! KBS is slightly smoother and with less straight alcohol tonesbourbon is all flavor tones!!), although abv is 11.2%


----------



## randommcsmokesalot (Dec 27, 2008)

I've only tried regular breakfast stout at this point and it was good. If you ever need me to help offset the cost of a 4 pack, I am there to help!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I am not going to lie...that stuff sounds amazing...I love all types of stout, especially with a nice maduro. Unfortunately I live in Pa and the liqour laws here suck. It's next to impossible to find any unique beer to purchase. I'd love to try the Kentucky breakfast stout.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

tmoney said:


> I am not going to lie...that stuff sounds amazing...I love all types of stout, especially with a nice maduro. Unfortunately I live in Pa and the liqour laws here suck. It's next to impossible to find any unique beer to purchase. I'd love to try the Kentucky breakfast stout.


I know there was a place in Pa that was lucky enough to have this on tap at one point. Keep your eyes peeled; as I'm keeping mine open for you all. I found a 4-pack at a store I know had one case, and is the type that would put them out 1 at a time, but that is gone. A friend who split a bottle with me had his cousin buy it and was going to split it with me, but now he is only going to sell me one bottle.. I hope none of his end up on ebay.

Next year I am for sure getting there early and going to PIF to my BOTLs here!

And with a cigar.. I was smoking with my aformentioned friend and my father and after splitting that last KBS with Brian, I split a Bell's Double Cream Stout. Not only did it taste terrible and very unrefined in comparison, it completely deleted the flavor of my RP Edge Batallion. I stopped drinking the stout and about 30 minutes later I could taste the cigar again!

However, I think KBS may go well, since it is so well balanced. I cannot describe how balanced this beer is, other than by saying my mother still crinkles her face/purses her lips from the taste of most other stouts, as well as most microbrewed brown ales and pale ales/IPAs. This beer's 70IBUs aren't felt directly as bitteness, and my mother actually tells people about it and that she can drink it! While the flavor will linger, I think it will pair well with a very full-flavored cigar.. perhaps even a flavor-packed mild cigar.


----------

